# Experience Verification Form



## woojaedang (Apr 26, 2012)

Can someone provide me example of job description on experience verification form?

I heard some people write it as long as five pages. Is that required?

Thanks,

Jason.


----------



## woojaedang (Apr 26, 2012)

I am taking PE exam in Virginia by the way.

Thanks,


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 26, 2012)

Try to be concise and demonstrate that you had a lot of responsibility and performed a variety of calculations. Be specific about dates too. Your goal is to convince them you have enough experience that they should be okay letting you stamp drawings.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 26, 2012)

By the way, I wrote two paragraphs on the form that was provided (I'm in CA), no additional sheets. I wrote stuff like "Performed calculations to analyze bearing capacity, settlement, slope stability, axial and lateral pile capacity, and liquefaction potential under the supervision of licensed civil engineer; prepared reports to provide recommendations for design of shallow and deep foundations", etc. I received notice that my application was accepted about 2 weeks after I submitted it.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the most important think is to make sure you state your experience in terms that address the PE Requirments. I took their experince requirments as to what is considered engineering work and wrote about my experience using their terms. You can say you oversaw field operations but that may not be clear if you were insuring that engineering design and specification were being met.


----------



## Jayman_PE (May 1, 2012)

PM me and I can send you a form that the NCEES recommends state board's use as a guide. It's pretty helpful. I'm not sure how to post it here or I would.

thanks,

Jason


----------

